# Toshiba L655



## cmckethen (May 23, 2011)

Ok, I have searched high and low for the answer and not yet found it. I want to switch to FreeBSD and I have a Toshiba laptop that has a Realtek 8188CE wireless card. I want to know if this is supported out of the box, and if not what I would have to do to get it enabled. I will not have access to a wired connection when I install, since this is the only computer I have available to me. Is this possible?

Any help that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## vermaden (May 23, 2011)

It seems to work on Debian with this additional repository below, but I haven't found any sources that will claim FreeBSD support.


```
# add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless
# apt-get update
# apt-get install rtl8192ce-dkms
```


----------



## cmckethen (May 23, 2011)

But if I leave the install that I currently have I will be dead in the water unless I can find a way to build a working wireless driver after I install, or if it will be recognized out of the box since I will not have access to a wired system.


----------

